# Your best Photos of 2011



## Maggot (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a thread for you to post up the pictures you took this year that you are most pleased with.

Maximum 6 photos per person.

Here's one I took at the Flaming Lips concert at Jodrell bank in July.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

Iceland in HDR by simbojono, on Flickr




Iceland in HDR by simbojono, on Flickr




Iceland in HDR by simbojono, on Flickr




March for the alternative by simbojono, on Flickr - Great moment, shame about camera shake 




Benches by simbojono, on Flickr




img002 by simbojono, on Flickr

This should totally be a competition to vote on in the winterval thread.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 8, 2011)

Great pics sim!  What is the last one?

I wasn't sure whether to put this in here or Winterval.  We could still have a competition.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Great pics sim! What is the last one?
> 
> I wasn't sure whether to put this in here or Winterval. We could still have a competition.



Its a photogram of water


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice work sim.


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 8, 2011)

Golitha Falls by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Nice work sim.



Thanks.



RoyReed said:


> Golitha Falls by RoyReed, on Flickr



lovely pic mate, wheres it from?


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 8, 2011)

sim667 said:


> lovely pic mate, wheres it from?


Golitha Falls (link to panorama) - near the southern edge of Bodmin Moor on the River Fowey.

I love your water pattern photo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't care if it's crap, I'm putting it up anyway 'cos I like it


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

i took this on the yorkshire wolds in the summer, at a spanish civil war reenactment:


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 8, 2011)

Your name is Bob Capa and I claim my £20!


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't care if it's crap, I'm putting it up anyway 'cos I like it


Not crap at all - just needs a little crop. Beautiful colours.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2011)

RoyReed said:


> Not crap at all - just needs a little crop. Beautiful colours.
> View attachment 15257



See, I'm crapping at knowing where to crop


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i took this on the yorkshire wolds in the summer, at a spanish civil war reenactment:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Falling_Soldier

There is some debate on if its real or not?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Falling_Soldier
> 
> There is some debate on if its real or not?


i can assure you it is real. i took it with my iphone.


----------



## discokermit (Dec 8, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Falling_Soldier
> 
> There is some debate on if its real or not?


it's a real picture. there's no debate as to whether it was a reenactment either, as ou has stated so quite clearly in his post.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Not sure if they are my best from 2011 but sure stand out from the rest of my stuff!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Not sure if they are my best from 2011 but sure stand out from the rest of my stuff!


you didn't really take that, did you?


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i can assure you it is real. i took it with my iphone.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 8, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you didn't really take that, did you?



http://www.flickr.com/photos/sovietcamera/5514663900/in/photostream

It is a Humber Super Snipe taken early this year. It has been abandoned on the foot hills of the Long Mynd at top of Castle Hill. It is one of my kitchen sink DIY efforts with some composting in phoptoscape!


----------



## toblerone3 (Dec 8, 2011)

RoyReed said:


> Not crap at all - just needs a little crop. Beautiful colours.
> View attachment 15257


 
Why is that good cropping. I prefer the original.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sovietcamera/5514663900/in/photostream
> 
> It is a Humber Super Snipe taken early this year. It has been abandoned on the foot hills of the Long Mynd at top of Castle Hill. It is one of my kitchen sink DIY efforts with some composting in phoptoscape!



nonsense, it's a walker evans


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2011)

Tottenham August


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2011)

south bank scene


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2011)

blooming heck!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2011)

the hardest hit may


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2011)

sandwich


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2011)

on the waterfront


----------



## Maggot (Dec 9, 2011)

Some great photos so far. 

Lol at Orang Utan.  He's more Magnum PI than Magnum photographer.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

Some lovely photos there. I'm still not sure about the HDR thing though.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 9, 2011)

What exactly is HDR? Explain like I'm five.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 9, 2011)

Isle of Wight - February


----------



## sim667 (Dec 9, 2011)

HDR is a way of shooting images so you get a wider  range of exposures. When you shoot a normal image that would give you an exposure range of about 6 stops (i.e. levels of light that can be captured by the film/sensor).

HDR works by bracketing the images (so on top of a normal exposure it will take a series of shots at varying degrees of underexposure, and over exposure). Software then takes the correctly exposed highlights, lowlights, and mids, and combines them all to create an image that shows a massively wide range of exposures.

I dont think its suitable for all photography, and anyone who says it is cheating can just fuck off, to shoot proper HDR you genuinely have to have a very good understanding of exposures..... The people who claim its cheating are the ones that dont really understand proper exposures and just shoot everything at what their light meter tells them too.

All technology advances, why should photography be any different?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2011)

bethnal green, november 2011


----------



## Maggot (Dec 9, 2011)

You are not Henri Cartier Bresson!

Fuck off this thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2011)

Maggot said:


> You are not Henri Cartier Bresson!
> 
> Fuck off this thread


what are you on about? i know it's a bit blurry, but i was pleased with it


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 10, 2011)

That's me done!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2011)

Outdoor jazz festival, Leeds, July


----------



## Maggot (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure which is better:






or


----------



## Me76 (Dec 21, 2011)

I like both but prefer the first one.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 21, 2011)

*Thanks! *


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2011)

enfield august 2011


----------



## Kippa (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is a photograph taken from Cleveleys promenade.  You can see Blackpool Tower in the distance.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2011)

I like this most from this year I think...


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2011)

Summer :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2011)

Autumn :-


----------



## Maggot (Dec 22, 2011)

October 11


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 23, 2011)

stowpirate said:


>


Who is this human?  The one holding the microphone.  The one with long hair.  The woman.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know, but she's a fox.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Winot (Dec 28, 2011)

Christmas dinner, Marrakech.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 30, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


That really reminds me of a Sarah Raphael painting. You won't find it on google. I saw it in Agnew's in Cork Street. She died young


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That really reminds me of a Sarah Raphael painting. You won't find it on google. I saw it in Agnew's in Cork Street. She died young



Fuck: I hope that's not some kind of omen.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 30, 2011)

No, just a reminder of something beautiful. I've mentioned her before on Urban in the context of an erotically charged portrait that wasn't in any way explicit, but a head and shoulders portrait.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 30, 2011)

nice pics. what's the story behind the one with the bird (gull?) it's very awesome.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 30, 2011)

Miss Caphat said:


> nice pics. what's the story behind the one with the bird (gull?) it's very awesome.



We were on a drive. We wanted to show a bit of the province to my son's gf, who's from the US. So we drove up to Whistler, then across the Duffy Lake Road. This was at Duffy Lake. I got out to take pictures of the lake, and these damn birds kept flying around my head. Finally, there one was, right in front when I'm taking a picture. It's like the bird wanted its picture taken. Made for a nice effect, though.


----------

